# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  De Donde Bajo....

## aryjackson

*mi pregunta es de donde bajar videos con explicaciones de empalmes clasicos... ya tengo 1... pero como esta en ingles no chacho mucho ademas de ver imagenes claro ...
*

Muchaes Gracias !

----------


## fradyjavi

Bajar?? En mi corta experiencia en el foro creo que te van a caer unas cuantas criticas. 
Por si no lo sabes este es el foro de tiendamagica, que es una pagina donde VENDEN articulos de magia. Seguro que si miras, podras encontrar videos sobre lo que buscas, y podras COMPRARLOS.

Salu2

----------


## Manu16_89

No se seguro,pero a mi parecer no hay videos expecificos de empalmes, lo unico que se necesita es saber la posicion correcta de los dedos, que en cualquier libro aparece y luego mucha  mucha mucha mucha practica.
Hay videos en los cuales te explican como hacerlo,pero no son ninguna maravilla, y ademas hay que COMPRARLOS
Saludos!

----------


## bender the offender

Pues si hijo, si. Asi es la vida. Hay que comprarlos. Pero si te asesoras bien, podras comprar los imprescindibles y no te costara demasiado. En vez de gastar la pasta en otras cosas (la camiseta de Zidane por ejemplo), ya sabes lo que debes hacer.

Creo que todavia eres joven (por tu nick y por tu mensaje ¿ingenuo?) y puede ser dificil convencerte de lo buena idea que es comprar un video de Roth. Pero si lo haces y aprendes lo que te enseña, veras que pocas cosas habras hecho mejor en tu vida, sobre todo si te gusta la magia.
Y no te dolera soltar el money.

Usar Emule es muy tentador. Todos lo tenemos y sabemos que facil es conseguir cosas. Al menos, si bajas algo y te gusta, compralo despues.

Yo he comprado la enciclopedia de Rubinstein, el Expert Coin Magic de Roth, el Coinvention, monedas trucadas, cascarillas, alguna baraja, el Bobo (no se ni para que lo pongo. ¡A quien le importa!) y no me arrepiento de ninguna compra en absoluto, al contrario, me siento bien por haberlo hecho.

Pero si tu no lo haces, pues veras que un dia este foro se cierra, y tambien otros que hay en Internet. Y no aprenderemos cosas nuevas porque no intercambiaremos informacion. 
Y dificilmente conoceremos a otros magos con ideas distintas ni sabremos quien es Ella, Extrem0, Pincha, Aranda, Eidan, RobertoG, Samuel, 3DD, etc. porque no viven en nuestra ciudad, ni siquiera en nuestro pais.

(Nota: puede sonar a coña dramatica pero esto lo estoy diciendo ABSOLUTAMENTE en serio)

Asi que piensalo otra vez. Y otra mas. Y si decides bajarlos sin piedad porque es gratis, sin ayudar a mantener esto, que no se te pase por la cabeza preguntar nada, al menos a mi.

Mariano, despues de esto, quiero un 15 por ciento. Y a ver cuando consigues las cascarillas de 1/2 dolar...

----------


## nakis667

¿Quién no se ha bajado algo alguna vez de internet? La tentación le puede a todo el mundo, pero lo que hay que saber hacer es usar bien internet.Por ejemplo,imagínate que no sabes quien es David Roth pero has oído hablar de él. ¡¡ Pues lo tienes más fácil que nunca !! En vez de ir a la tienda a que te enseñen un poco como es un video de ese señor (porque igual te queda muy lejos y no puedes ir ) lo buscas en el emule, y te bajas un video para ver como trabaja, pero nada más que para eso.Si no te gusta , pues nada, pero si te gusta la forma de trabajar que tiene, llamas a la tienda y vas pidiendo poco a poco la colección. Piensa que internet es como un escaparate interactivo donde puedes observar el producto que quieres antes de comprarlo.Decía Tamariz una vez en una entrevista algo así como " lo que te cuesta dinero y esfuerzo lo aprendes mejor y te da más satisfacciones ". Además, no es lo mismo un video en un cd o dvd en una caja junto con otros mil, que una colección de videos junto con su portada , etc, etc, etc.
Otra cosa que puedes hacer si económicamente no puedes comprarlos todos, es comprar unos y bajarte otros ( no me mateis por esto, jeje ), pero a ser posible que la proporción sea del 50% para cada lado, es decir, no es comprar 1 y bajar 30.Sólo es ser consecuente con la persona que hizo los videos, que lógicamente los hizo para enseñar y para ganar un poco de dinero. Al final te darás cuenta de que quieres comprar los que sólo tienes bajados.En serio, compra un video y un libro, y bajate los mismos de internet, ya verás como no hay color.Además , es por el bien de la profesión.
Un saludo.
P.D. ¿ cuánto dinero gastaste la última vez que saliste de fiesta?
¿cuánto dinero cuesta un buen libro ?

----------


## newwave

¿en serio me quereis hacer creer que el que baja algo de internet es para luego comprarse el original si le gusta?jo, que ingenuo que soy

----------


## bender the offender

Pues yo lo hago, chavalote. Si me gusta lo compro original. Deduzco que tu no lo haces, con lo que aun tendras los coj**** de pedir tu 10% si alguna vez se te pasa por la imaginacion comprar algo original en Tiendamagia.

Asi nos luce el pelo en España. Hermanos de Portugal y Grecia forever...

Seguro, newwave que tu casa esta llena de fotocopias de libros y pelis en DIVX, ¿no?. Asi no pecaras de ingenuo...

----------


## newwave

oh, ¿me juzgas sin conocerme?....

----------


## newwave

me olvidava, mi intencion no es faltar a nadie. si lo hago pido disculpas, de verdad

----------


## aryjackson

Gracias a todos...  :Smile1:  ... = mente ayer empeze mis clases de magia .. y aprendi algunos empalmes el pulgar palba el basi entre otros.. !!!
Gracias  :Smile1:  !

----------


## aryjackson

*el problema con comprar en tienda magia es q como soy de argentina por ejemplo 4 monedas trucadas a uds les sale Ej: 30 euroas a mi me sale 120 pesos.. 
siempre x4  jajaja pero weno ... voy a ver q hago :P* :(

----------


## Miguel Díaz

> *el problema con comprar en tienda magia es q como soy de argentina por ejemplo 4 monedas trucadas a uds les sale Ej: 30 euroas a mi me sale 120 pesos.. 
> siempre x4  jajaja pero weno ... voy a ver q hago :P* :(


No he entendido la equivalencia monetaria... te cuesta el cuadruple?? 

¿1 Peso = 1 Euro? Ufff... 

Como decía la campaña del euro aqui en España...

ANDA NIÑO, ZACA LA CALCULADORA!!!!!

Un saludo.

----------


## ignoto

Yo no me he "bajado" nunca nada de internet.
Tal vez porque no sé, tal vez porque prefiero los libros en papel, tal vez porque... ¿Para qué?

Si eres de Argentina puede que no lo tengas tan fácil como los españoles, de acuerdo. Pero ten en cuenta que el bajarse cosas dificulta el que se suban porque fomenta el secretismo.
Vamos, que te estás cerrando a ti mismo el grifo.

Vale mas la pena que ahorres porque si te gusta la magia con monedas con el Bobo tienes para años y lo puedes comprar en la capital federal. Es cierto que tiene, para un argentino, un precio descabellado (es mas caro que en España y allí los salarios son mas bajos) pero no es inalcanzable.

Ánimo, el que consigue algo sin esfuerzo tiene algo sin valor.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola: Aunque ya está todo el pescado vendido voy a dar mi opinión:

A todos nos han pasado algún video pirata y todos hemos descargado alguna vez algún video o libro (menos Ignoto, que quede claro). Pero yo estoy con Bender al 100% (incluyendo el mensaje a Mariano para que de una vez nos traiga esas cascarillas expandidas de 1/2 dolar). Siempre hemos hablado que la magia tiene muchísimo de coleccionismo. Y el tener objetos originales a veces no está pagado, sino ¿de que forma podría Ignoto cultivar nuestra envidia sana relatando como ha encontrado esa maravilla de libro que creía perdido en su biblioteca?. Yo estoy muy orgulloso de todos los libros y DVDs que he comprado, que son bastantes. Algunos me decidí por ellos después de encontrar el PDF o de ver algún fragmento del video. Pero no existe comparación entre lo que puedes encontrar en cualquier P2P y lo que encuentras en la tienda. que se reduce a una sola palabra CALIDAD, calidad en la compra (a veces no es así) y calidad personal (todo aquel que haya comprado en Tiendamagia o en otras tiendas sabrá que el asesoramiento personal funciona, precisamente para que no malgastes ese dinero que tanto nos cuesta ganar). Si esto lo unes a lo que se llama sacrificio personal, tienes un buen Cocktel para valorar realmente lo que tienes entre manos. Un ejemplo claro... si tu padre te paga unas clases en un gimnasio, aunque te guste mucho, posiblemente faltarás unos cuantos días al mes para salir con tus amigos o para hacer otras actividades... pero, amigo mio, cuando eso que es tu hobby te cuesta tu buen dinerín... llegarás a apreciar realmente lo que tienes, sacarás el máximo partido de ello, hasta que no pueda darte más. 

Cada vez que me llega algún pedido de alguna tienda de magia es como cuando abría los regalos de la noche de reyes. Seguramente esa sensación no la tienes con las descargas de internet. 

Un fuerte Abrazo

----------


## Damael

> Cada vez que me llega algún pedido de alguna tienda de magia es como cuando abría los regalos de la noche de reyes. Seguramente esa sensación no la tienes con las descargas de internet.


Totalmente de acuerdo, que largo se me hace el día esperando el pedido, y que bonita sensación. Nunca pido los viernes para no esperar que llegue el lunes o martes........  :Smile1:

----------


## BusyMan

''bajarse cosas'' no tiene por qué ser malo.

Hay mil sitios donde están legitimadas las descargas ya que hay un montón de páginas con información para que tú llegues, y te la bajes.

En la web de kaps-store hay un video de ascanio in person explicando el empalme clásico.

----------


## bender the offender

Descargar lo que es legal esta bien (aunque no siempre es gratis, ojo). Pero lo ilegal supera a lo legal de largo. Hablamos de no exprimir la naranja hasta que todo se vaya al pedo.

Si yo monto un foro y veo que la gente comenta que se baja todo por la patilla, lo cierro y a tomar por saco. Que lo monte otro pringao...

Creo que en esto estamos todos de acuerdo, ¿no?. A veces ver un video antes de comprarlo puede sacarnos de alguna decepcion. Pero si nos gusta, mejor no estrangular el sector y comprar el original. ¿O es que si alguien os presta un libro y os gusta, lo fotocopiais? 

¡¡¡Asi lo aprendi yo!!!

----------


## angelquillo

> ¿O es que si alguien os presta un libro y os gusta, lo fotocopiais? 
> 
> ¡¡¡Asi lo aprendi yo!!!


muy buen ejemplo haber si se le aplica a la magia

saludos

----------


## aryjackson

*claro lo q dije de la moneda es que el euro es 4 veces mayor q el peso ( moneda argentina ) es por eso q lo q a uds les cuesta 10 euros a mi me costaria el cuadruple  <---- va no se si esa carita es la indicada mejor una :(*

----------


## sacrone

buff, Tema peliagudo este de las descargas... Esta claro que lo de comprar es la mejor solución, no solo por quien vende y por la calidad de los productos, si no tambien por quien crea ese producto.

Hacer un dvd o escribir un libro de magia no creo que sea facil y ademas tiene que tener un curro flipante, COMPRAR ES LA SOLUCIÓN!!

Pero ahora volvamos a la realidad, la magia no esta al alcance de mucha gente y os puedo asegurar que por desgracia, se quedan muy buenos magos en el aire ( y no por levitar) si no, por no poder adquirir un libro de 120 euros que los hay o de 80 o de 60. a mi personalmente me aha pasado que he comprado dvd´s o algun libro y cuando me ha llegado lo he abierto con esa ilusión de la que hablais yyyyyy........   Ops! me he llevado un chasco enorme por que no es ni mucho menos lo que esperaba, queizas si me hubiese asesorado antes, no habria metido la pata, pero como en este mundillo hay tanto secreto a algunos magos les cuesta un poco ayudar a los demas.

De todos modos repito y quiero dejar claro, si te lo puedes comprar hazlo!!! que despues si la compra es acertada seras la persona más feliz del mundo

----------


## popt

Solo por aclarar un tema, no lo digo por decir, ni me lo invento y quien quiera puede consultar con un abogado.

Bajarse archivos de internet es completamente legal.  Música, videos, libros... es absolutamente legal.  La SGAE y los medios han hecho una campaña contra la piratería, pero la ley no dice que no puedas bajar este tipo de archivos.

Otro tema es el software para el cual necesitas licencias para tenerlo instalado.

Dicho esto, no quiero promover que nadie se baje nada.  Yo me bajo videos y libros sobre los que tengo dudas, si me gustan me los compro, si no me gustan los borro.  Supongo que hay quien pensará que esto es lo digo por quedar bien y que una vez bajado ¿para qué comprarlo? bueno, yo tengo la conciencia muy tranquila, al final todo es cuestión de ética.

----------


## juanete

> *claro lo q dije de la moneda es que el euro es 4 veces mayor q el peso ( moneda argentina ) es por eso q lo q a uds les cuesta 10 euros a mi me costaria el cuadruple  <---- va no se si esa carita es la indicada mejor una :(*


Amigo aryjackson, creo que estas un poco equivocado, con eso que a ti te cuesta 4 veces mas, te explico, es por todos sabido que la moneda mundial y por las cuales se maneja el comercio mundial es el dólar, te pongo un ejemplo, si tu compras el BOBO, en España, su valor es de 90 dólares mas o menos y si lo compras en Argentina te sale 97 dólares, osea realmente pagas 7 dólares mas, no 4 veces el valor del libro, en conclusión, estas pagando 21 pesos mas. Yo soy de Chile y una de las buenas tiendas de magia mas cercana que me queda, esta en buenos aires y ahí compro, además tu tienes harto donde comprar, ya que en tu país hay hartas tiendas del rubro.

----------


## nakis667

Creo que a lo que refiere Aryjackson es que en Argentina los sueldos son 4 veces más pequeños que por ejemplo en España, con lo que si algo cuesta los mismos dólares que aquí,en realidad a él es como si le costasen 4 veces más.
Un saludo.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

> Creo que a lo que refiere Aryjackson es que en Argentina los sueldos son 4 veces más pequeños que por ejemplo en España, con lo que si algo cuesta los mismos dólares que aquí,en realidad a él es como si le costasen 4 veces más.
> Un saludo.


Eso es verdad. De hecho Madrid está considerada como una de las 7 ciudades mas caras del mundo.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ya lo he dicho en otro tema, pero lo repetiré. Las descargas P2P no son ilegales en España. Yo me bajo lo que me da la gana, a quien le moleste, lo siento. Si tuviera que comprarme cada cosa que deseo (La magia de Ascanio unos 60 €, 52 amantes unos 50 €... etc) me dejaría casi un suelto de media jornada.  Ya me cuesta lo mío para conseguir barajas para que encima tenga que comprar libros y demás material pudiendo conseguirlos de forma legal.

----------


## si66

> Iniciado por aryjackson
> 
> *el problema con comprar en tienda magia es q como soy de argentina por ejemplo 4 monedas trucadas a uds les sale Ej: 30 euroas a mi me sale 120 pesos.. 
> siempre x4  jajaja pero weno ... voy a ver q hago :P* :(
> 
> 
> No he entendido la equivalencia monetaria... te cuesta el cuadruple?? 
> 
> ¿1 Peso = 1 Euro? Ufff... 
> ...


NO se bien a que te referis miguel, acá el euro cuesta $3, 70, o sea un mazo de naipes bicycle cuesta $ 15 (4,5 euros) que pasa, si un salario es de $ 500, gastar $15 en un mazo y $ 270 en un libro como HISTORIA DE LA MAGIA ESPAÑOLA DEL SIGLO XX (creo que es)ahi esta mas de la mitad de un salario por ejemplo, cuando si en España el mismo salario 500 euros, pero el mismo libro cuesta alla, mm 90 euros? mas casi 5 euros de la baraja estamos gastando muchisimo menos, no se si se entiende. La diferencia es casi 1 = 4, por lo que un DVD nos cuesta $ 120 de nuestro sueldo, unas barajas nos salen $ 15, las barajas ghost salen $ 30, un libro como sonata sale alrededor de $ 300!!!! o sea que es casi imposible poder adquierir mucha información, por la gran diferencia que hay con el euro o el dolar (1 = 3) salvo que sea hecho en Argentina, y algunas cosas porque René Lavand y Henry Evans es precio dolar tambien.

----------


## sirmac1

Pues yo dare mi opinion.
No voy  a dar la palabra de las estrellitas pq todos sabemos cual es,asi q.....
A mi quien me diga alguien q no tiene copias en su casa de algo,ya pueda ser de dvd,cd o cualquier objeto.
Yo ando muyyyyyyy de acuerdo con que se baje por internet,aunq comprendo al q tiene una tienda q gane la vida de ello,pero si nos ponemos asi leed esto:

Camiseta nike :50 euros
Camiste sin marca :10 euros

Disco bustamante:18 euros 
Disco estrellita :50 ctos

Figura de art de cort : desde 50 euros para arriba
Figura replica:3 euros

video stigmata:35 euros
Video estrellita : 50 ctos

Yo vuelvo a decir q os comprendo a los de la tienda,y os dare un ejemplo.
A mi me encanta mecano y tengo todo lo suyo original,igual q the beatles q lo tengo todo en original y de vinilo ya q soy coleccionista,y si me gasto el dinero en ello,pero tu ves normal q me guste una cancion solo de un artista y me tenga q comprar el disco entero?con lo barato q le sale a ellos crear un cd?
Yo si merece la pena y me gusta de verdad me lo compro,pero te puedo asegurar q antes uso estrellitas,y mas de una vez luego he comprado el original para tenerlo,pero antes estrellita,el por que?porque imagina q lo compro y no es una cosa del otro mundo y me arrepiento,ahora q?
Te doy el ejemplo de stigmata q pensaba comprarlo y estuve a punto de comprarlo pero cuando lo vi.....uf menos mal q no lo hice,pq ahi no se entendia na,ya q no tiene sub,asi q.....

En los negocios uno ve lo bueno y malo,y sabe q siempre habra las copias,asi q seamos realistas,si te gusta de verdad lo compras,pero antes le echas un vistazo.
Espero no molestar con mi opinion a nadie

P.D la copia privada no es delito y estoy en contra de la pirateria,pero eso si haced vuestras copias,aunq anden protegidos los dvd y cd,pq el dia q se te rompan o rayen q?^te vas a comprar el mismo otra vez?

----------


## Vic

> claro lo q dije de la moneda es que el euro es 4 veces mayor q el peso ( moneda argentina ) es por eso q lo q a uds les cuesta 10 euros a mi me costaria el cuadruple Smile <---- va no se si esa carita es la indicada mejor una


 AryJackson, yo que tú haría como hago yo para cualquier cosa que implique gastos de envío: quedar con más gente conocida que vaya a pedir algo y compartir gastos de envío. Algo es algo   :Wink:  

Víc

----------


## aryjackson

jejeje gracias a todos lindo tema se armo de clase economica jajajajaj

= donde aprendo magia por suerte los magos q visitan el lugar viajan mucho y les puedo pedir q traigan cosas :D

----------

